# Sander



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

So How many sent for there New Black Widow sander ? Got mine today don't know if it will get any use though.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

uh oh, I'm out of the loop. What is it? show me a link!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The link is somewhere on this forum just can't find which one it is yet , I will look on my office computer later I think i bookmarked it on there , maybe someone else will recall where it was posted , don't feel like going through all the posts tonight , some of them were starting to piss me off and I was just cooling down don't need to get flared up today .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Here try this link http://www.trim-tex.com then just click on FREE SANDER :thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I won't bother. It's proprietary, and I don't like the look of that soft foam. Looks like it would cause blowout as opposed to your standard BTE or A-W sander.

[/naysayer]


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> I won't bother. It's proprietary, and I don't like the look of that soft foam. Looks like it would cause blowout as opposed to your standard BTE or A-W sander.
> 
> [/naysayer]


 I thought it would be another one of those gimmick tools too , but thought what the hey its free , well got one and tried it out on some butts for the hell of it guess what , it works great , really flattens butts seams out like you wouldn't believe , one of my guys has used it quite often and still has the original sanding pad on it , hardly any wear on the pad and no blowouts yet. works great in the angles and floats over outlets with ease without any snags again i to was hesitant about the foam but it works .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm with silverstilts on this, Bevelation. Some of the tapers I've worked with leave a bit of a peak when doing their butt joints by hand, and I found it nice for flattening even them. Its big sanding size also works nice when wanting to quickly sand the 10" coat by hand, before putting on 12".

As I mentioned somewhere previously, though, the Black Widow I first bought to try fell while leaning against a wall, and broke where the metal pin and plastic meet. I'll use the free one I got to replace it.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I'm with silverstilts on this, Bevelation. Some of the tapers I've worked with leave a bit of a peak when doing their butt joints by hand, and I found it nice for flattening even them. Its big sanding size also works nice when wanting to quickly sand the 10" coat by hand, before putting on 12".


That's good.  On par with the standard sander.



JustMe said:


> ...the Black Widow I first bought to try fell while leaning against a wall, and broke where the metal pin and plastic meet. I'll use the free one I got to replace it.


I'm now convinced to keep using what I've got. One sander I had survived a 25 foot drop onto concrete off a scissor lift.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> That's good.  On par with the standard sander.
> 
> 
> I'm now convinced to keep using what I've got. One sander I had survived a 25 foot drop onto concrete off a scissor lift.


 So its true you can't teach an old dog new tricks....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> That's good.  On par with the standard sander.


I should've maybe said "niceR", as in "I found it niceR for flattening even them", and "Its big sanding size also works niceR when wanting to quickly sand the 10" coat by hand". I'm comparing it to my BTE pole sander.



Bevelation said:


> I'm now convinced to keep using what I've got. One sander I had survived a 25 foot drop onto concrete off a scissor lift.


My Black Widow took somewhat of a beating while I was using it. The way it broke seemed just a freak accident. Maybe it'll happen again. But till then, I'll enjoy the added benefits from my FREE Black Widow. ~

When I think of the added benefits, I'd say it can cost someone productivity to not use the Black Widow in situations like the one I've described. Giving it an honest try would allow one to find out. If it doesn't work for you, it might work for someone else in one's crew.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^Practice makes perfect with everything.




silverstilts said:


> So its true you can't teach an old dog new tricks....


 I'm 26 and have my mind set on getting an orbital sander.


Maybe I'll get it, but I'm not sold on choice of paper yet.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just sent in for mine, we'll try it out and see if we can't f' something up with it!


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been using the radius 360 head. No complaints so far, great for sanding lids. I like the look of the Black widow. Hope to here a review from you guys.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Believe me, I'll let you know the day it's delivered how much I hate/love it. I just hope there aren't any strings attached with sending for this thing.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got it, like it. 

Only drawback - you can't dig into the corners like you can with the conventional pole sander, it just wants to do circles. The paper it comes with, I was using 150, kicks ass and doesn't leave a single scratch mark. 

I give it a thumbs up.

Except I don't know how much replacement pads are.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Found 'em at my supplier 4 for $6.00, all grits. and that's list, I cop a pretty good discount.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, if I can't find them on the internet, I know if I butter you up, I can get you to send 'em to me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

For you ******, anything! :notworthy:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love you guys!


----------

